# AEMT Training Michigan



## Fred Mercado (Mar 15, 2017)

Is there any classes in the lower peninsula that would be available? I have search everywhere. Oakland CC, seems to have a certificate, but no one knows anything about it. I also would not mind upper Ohio?


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 16, 2017)

There were, but national registry pass rates were abysmal so pretty much everyone has stopped. LSTI, Michigan Academy, and the community colleges pretty much only offer EMT and Medic programs now. Out of curiosity, why are you interested in becomeing an AEMT vs Medic?


----------



## Fred Mercado (Mar 16, 2017)

wanderingmedic said:


> There were, but national registry pass rates were abysmal so pretty much everyone has stopped. LSTI, Michigan Academy, and the community colleges pretty much only offer EMT and Medic programs now. Out of curiosity, why are you interested in becomeing an AEMT vs Medic?



Wow, suprising. Is this the result of just instructional material or not feeling out the NREMT standards?

I found MAESH has a class in November for nights, I also found upper Ohio with colleges but I may have to gain repricocity with them.  But at least something I can see, just wish it was closer to home. Or in Michigan. 

There are two reasons: 

1) I do not have a career in EMS/Fire full time and have no benefit of becoming a medic. I work full time during days and will becoming a NP in the future I hope. I cannot dedicate over a year or more in studies and practice to do so either, versus the part time nights for a few months for AEMT.
2) our department is looking to become limited ALS. So this is a great step from BLS. I want to be an instructor as well for AEMT, noticing there is little offering to fill a much needed niche for the department and for the area.


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 22, 2017)

Fred Mercado said:


> Wow, suprising. Is this the result of just instructional material or not feeling out the NREMT standards?



My hunch was that the instructional quality was very poor. The only people I know who have passed the AEMT exam in Michigan were people who failed the Paramedic NR and then went back to become AEMTs after giving up on their Medic.


----------



## Trauma Angel (Mar 24, 2017)

Fred Mercado said:


> Is there any classes in the lower peninsula that would be available? I have search everywhere. Oakland CC, seems to have a certificate, but no one knows anything about it. I also would not mind upper Ohio?




Remote Medical International offers a hybrid course where you do a month worth of online course work than spend 9 days up in Alanson for your skills & clinical rotations.


----------



## TonyaL (Mar 26, 2017)

LSTI offers AEMT classes once a year I took my AEMT class there in 2015. HVA offers AEMT class you have to call and ask for the schedule when I took my practical for AEMT in 2016 there were 14 AEMTs testing that took their training at HVA.

Michigan Academy offers AEMT its the first 11 weeks of Medic. My partner is actually in their AEMT class right now.

Great Lakes Academy in Grand Rapids, Mi offers AEMT training as well once a year I believe.

There are AEMT courses in Michigan you just have to look for them. Northern Crain which is up north was also offereing an AEMT class plus wilderness


----------



## Bluegreen45 (Mar 30, 2017)

I went to MAES for my paramedic a few years ago (before they combined with a school). One guy explained the reason why he chose the school as they were able to make a decent medic out of the dumbest firefighter he had ever met. I liked the school and at the time they had one day a week classes. They had just stopped their advance EMT to medic program (like you test halfway through the program for the specialist and then continue on to paramedic). 


With the Ohio search, a lot of programs still call them intermediates. Some common schools in the area are Four County, Owens Community College, and Vanguard (probably too far for you, I think this one is closer to Cedar Point). All the schools kind of rotate as in who is the "best EMS program." I think Four County is the popular one right now but they all are really average. I see a lot of Four County Students. I think Four County does have a satellite program in Maumee, Ohio which is basically Toledo. They are normally based south of Toledo. 

Eh, actually I don't know if any of those are offering the advance options anymore. I looked at Owens and didn't see their advance/specialist/intermediate class offered at all in 2017. I didn't see an option for Four County.


----------



## TonyaL (Mar 31, 2017)

bluegreen as of 2017 michigan academy of ems, lsti, hva, and grand rapids ems academy DOES offer aemt.

if they didnt guess what i eould not be a Aemt right now. my partner will not be in the aemt class right now in 2017 at michigan academy


----------



## Bluegreen45 (Mar 31, 2017)

The program I am referring to was a medic program where part way through you tested for what was the specialist/intermeidate/advance test part way through. The thinking was that way you could work as a specialist on a truck. They always offered it separate but I don't think anyone offers the advance/medic combo anymore. MAES hasn't offered that since before I started there for my medic so that was before the merger and additional campuses.


----------



## TonyaL (Mar 31, 2017)

as of 2015/2016 maes offers the specilist/medic combo again.


----------



## Bluegreen45 (Mar 31, 2017)

TonyaL said:


> as of 2015/2016 maes offers the specilist/medic combo again.


Really? So they did bring it back.


----------

